# Enco 110-2034 Wiring Help!



## spitfire_er (Apr 10, 2018)

I recently picked up an enco 110-2034 12X36" lathe. It's in otherwise good shape and runs good when it's directly wired to the motor, as it was when I got it.

Original motor has been replaced with a Marathon 1.5 hp 110/220v motor. The lathe is a 1995 vintage. I have a couple questions. I want to wire it back to 220v. The transformer, I'm assuming needs to be on 220 and 0 and 24 and 0 on the other side.

I am also wondering about wiring the motor. I understand the 220v wiring for the motor, but I have Z1, Z2, V1 and V2 going to the motor. Not sure exactly how to wire those guys together. Any help or guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 11, 2018)

Normally you would have 4 wires to the motor: one pair for the run winding(s) and one for the start leg
Let's see the motor nameplate and we can help you connect it
Mark
ps it looks like your contactors are 110 not 24 so you would leave it connected like the photo


----------



## spitfire_er (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks, I'll grab a photo later tonight.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 11, 2018)

Just bought pretty much the same lathe! The electronics are pretty simple once you get into it. The motor is a single phase reversible motor which uses a pair of capacitors to start the motor in different directions. The pair of white devices with "Beng Bu" on them are contactors (pretty much a big relay). The transformer takes 240/220 and turns it into 120/110 which is passed through all the switches on the the machine and back to the coils on the contactors. When the coil is energized the contactor pulls in and connects the line (labeled 1,3,5) to the load (labeled 2,4,6).

In your wiring diagram photo, the two small circles in the bottom right with "M1" and "M2" close the -| |- contacts at the top of the drawing. All you need to do is match the wired on the bottom of the contactors to the cables going out to the motor following the diagram.   (Ps. The motor will not have separate connections for V1 and V2 or Z1 and Z2, so those are tied together in the panel).    EDIT: I'm looking at my motor and it does have separate connections! Whoops!

Edit: Here is a picture of my motor nameplate:



Unfortunately my panel was crushed before I got the lathe, so I will be rebuilding a new one from scratch


----------



## macardoso (Apr 11, 2018)

Here is my post of getting my lathe rebuilt and cleaned up: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/enco-12x36-lathe-rebuild-picture-heavy.68660/#post-574836

Haven't gotten to the electronics yet.

I might be bouncing questions off of you in the coming weeks if I get stuck on something!


----------



## spitfire_er (Apr 11, 2018)

Here is the motor ID tag and wiring. I hooked it up this way the other day. It was directly wired when I got it for 110V. I know I have the correct wires grouped together off the motor for 220V, but not sure which wires from the lathe go to where. I have seen a few photos of lathes that only use 3 of those wires from the box and one gets capped. Reminder, that I want 220V wiring. Again, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## spitfire_er (Apr 11, 2018)

macardoso said:


> Here is my post of getting my lathe rebuilt and cleaned up: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/enco-12x36-lathe-rebuild-picture-heavy.68660/#post-574836
> 
> Haven't gotten to the electronics yet.
> 
> I might be bouncing questions off of you in the coming weeks if I get stuck on something!



I will definitely go through your post when I get some time. Thanks! Been looking for a photo like yours of the box for several days now.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 11, 2018)

For 220 volts operation:
V1- Blue
V2- Yellow
Z1- Red
Z2- no connect (insulate)
orange, black, white- connect together and insulate
transformer on 220 volt input tap- 110 volt output tap
Mark
If motor backwards disconnect Red from Z1 and connect to Z2 instead


----------



## spitfire_er (Apr 11, 2018)

Ok, WOW! That had to be the quickest electrical repair I've ever done. Running like a charm now. 

Now I just need to repair/replace the back gear that I just found was missing several teeth!


----------



## macardoso (Apr 11, 2018)

Great to hear! 

Good news about the back gear is that Grizzly has one in stock for $102. No guarantee it’s identical, but I bet it is. Count the teeth to make sure.  Lots of people with stories of broken back gears on this lathe.  Not sure why. 

When i got mine, the back gears were only meshing about 10% and would skip when i twisted the spindle. After some adjustment they feel very solid now. 

Mike


----------



## MarioMares (Apr 15, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> For 220 volts operation:
> V1- Blue
> V2- Yellow
> Z1- Red
> ...



Hi I would like to wire the same machine for 110v thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 15, 2018)

Does it have the stock motor? 
M


----------



## MarioMares (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes marathon electric ph-1.  1 1/2 hp. 110/220


----------



## MarioMares (Apr 15, 2018)

Here are some pics


----------



## MarioMares (Apr 15, 2018)

Any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 15, 2018)

I believe that's a replacement motor (same as spitfires') not the stock motor
So for 110 v operation :
V1 - blue and orange
V2 - white and yellow
Z1 - red
Z2 - black 
transformer input tap - 110 v
transformer output tap - 110v
if motor is backwards swap red and black
Mark


----------



## MarioMares (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks I will try this


----------

